# Shotgunning help



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Guys, I need a little help. My fiance has been shooting some with me at the range and has a desire to learn to shoot shotgun. However I AM NOT a teacher. I just don't have the patience for it as well as the skill to teach or explain what I think I know.

Does anybody know any shotgun instructors in the Rochester, MN area that could help us? I'd hate for my inabilities to ruin something that she may love before she even gets a chance to love it.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Good idea,I would head over to the owatonna gun club located in "Hope" Mn,just a little south of town,start by looking at their website "http://mn-trap.org/mtaindexpage.html" they have a great club.

Tim


----------

